# Thunderhead Creations Tauren MTL RTA!



## adriaanh (11/12/20)

*Airflow Innovation? Thunderhead Creations Tauren MTL RTA!*

**

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## adriaanh (11/12/20)

@KZOR

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (11/12/20)

Got to try and get one of these to review!

Reactions: Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (11/12/20)

I run 1x Tauren RDTA and 2x Tauren Solo RDA's..... this one is going on my list of MUST-HAVE already...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33 (11/12/20)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> I run 1x Tauren RDTA and 2x Tauren Solo RDA's..... this one is going on my list of MUST-HAVE already...


How’s the solo Rda? Looks the business.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (11/12/20)

Paul33 said:


> How’s the solo Rda? Looks the business.



The single coil performs almost (as close as dammit to being a swearword) as well as the dual coil RDTA.... and you know how I love my Tauren RDTA....

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Paul33 (11/12/20)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> The single coil performs almost (as close as dammit to being a swearword) as well as the dual coil RDTA.... and you know how I love my Tauren RDTA....


Well now I want one and I’ll blame you and my wife will beat you

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (11/12/20)

Paul33 said:


> Well now I want one and I’ll blame you and my wife will beat you



Luckily you don't know where i live.... wait... what... you do! I'm screwed now....

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Paul33 (12/12/20)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Luckily you don't know where i live.... wait... what... you do! I'm screwed now....

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## CashKat88 (6/2/21)

https://www.sirvape.co.za/collectio...ons-tauren-mtl-rta-2ml?variant=38059256479939

Very interested, has anyone used one yet?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (6/2/21)

CashKat88 said:


> https://www.sirvape.co.za/collectio...ons-tauren-mtl-rta-2ml?variant=38059256479939
> 
> Very interested, has anyone used one yet?


https://www.ecigssa.co.za/thunderhead-creations-tauren-mtl-rta-review.t70970/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CashKat88 (6/2/21)

Timwis said:


> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/thunderhead-creations-tauren-mtl-rta-review.t70970/


Thanks, bud I just read your review and it sounds amazing but I'm not sure about the looks, like you said I wish it could be used without that glass protector, sure it looks better without it... It's a strange looking atty but if her personality is great her looks shouldn't matter

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Timwis (6/2/21)

CashKat88 said:


> Thanks, bud I just read your review and it sounds amazing but I'm not sure about the looks, like you said I wish it could be used without that glass protector, sure it looks better without it... It's a strange looking atty but if her personality is great her looks shouldn't matter


Yeah, if the carved logo always lined up facing you when attached to the mod it would look much better but in most cases that isn't going to happen, if using clear juice it's hard to see the level as well but what a smooth flavoursome vape!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (6/2/21)

CashKat88 said:


> https://www.sirvape.co.za/collectio...ons-tauren-mtl-rta-2ml?variant=38059256479939
> 
> Very interested, has anyone used one yet?


Check your WhatsApp buddy.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------

